# Samsung Galaxy SIII bad ESN help.l!



## joelstitch (Apr 30, 2012)

My friend has a Galaxy SIII with a bad esn. This is his original phone, is not stolen or anything like that. I want to buy it from him to use with Verizon bit was wondering if there's a way to fix the bad ESN to be used in Verizon again?


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

You could try contacting Verizon and pleading your case to fix the ESN issue.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

joelstitch said:


> My friend has a Galaxy SIII with a bad esn. This is his original phone, is not stolen or anything like that. I want to buy it from him to use with Verizon bit was wondering if there's a way to fix the bad ESN to be used in Verizon again?


No, there isn't a legal way short of fixing the issue that caused it to have a bad esn with verizon in the first place. Alternatives are not legal.


----------

